# [H] Untitled Spreadsheet Eredar world 84 sucht Dich!



## Chremi (2. November 2015)

Hallo, 
wir die Gilde Untitled Spreadsheet (world 84) sind mit Hinblick auf das kommende Add-on stetig auf der Suche nach starken Spielern, die uns den kommenden Progress und darüber hinaus tatkräftig unterstützen wollen.
 
Du bist dynamisch. Du bist ehrgeizig. Du bist kommunikativ.
Du gehörst zu den besten deiner Klasse und suchst stets die Herausforderung.
 
Wenn all das auf dich zutrifft, dann sind wir genau die richtige Gilde für dich.
Wir suchen Spieler, die mit uns den Progress gestalten und erleben wollen.
 
Du hast Interesse?
Dann schicke deine Bewerbung einfach per Email an untitled-spreadsheet@web.de.
 
Darin sollten mindestens folgende Informationen enthalten sein:
- Dein Alter
- Dein BattleTag
- Armory-Link deines Chars sowie aktiver Twinks
- Vollständige Auflistung aller Keybindings deines Mains
- Deine Historie sowie Gründe des Verlassens/Wechsels
- Wie bist Du auf uns gestoßen und warum sollten wir uns für Dich entscheiden?
- Welche Meilensteine hast Du bereits in WoW erreicht (Bosskills, Rankings, ...)?
 
Alle weiteren Informationen sind hilfreich, um uns ein genaues Bild von Dir machen zu können. Bewerbungen, die nicht über diesen Rahmen hinausgehen, gelten grundsätzlich als abgelehnt.
 
Weitere hilfreiche Informationen können und könnten sein:
- Logs
- Auflistung wichtiger Makros
- Interface-Screenshot (Infight!)
- Nutzungsweise deiner Addons (WeakAuras, ...)
- Killvideos
- Rollen, die Du übernommen hast (Raidlead, ...)
- Zusatzerfahrungen im PvP (Gladi, RBG, ...)
 
Auch eine Erklärung deiner Itemization, deiner Herangehensweise an neue Bosse sowie eine Erläuterung deiner persönlichen Einstellung zum Raiden und deinem Anspruch schaden sicherlich nicht und sollten in einer aussagekräftigen Bewerbung vorhanden sein.
 
Du hast es in der Hand.


----------



## Veshrae (3. November 2015)

Ohne, grossartig ans Bein gehen zu wollen:

Was bietet die Gilde/der Raid mir?

 

Was ich eigentlich wollte:

Sag Lisira 'n Gruss <:


----------



## Chremi (3. November 2015)

hey,

kein ding  dachte wäre alles bei einer Top 100 Gilde selbstverständlich 

 

- Raiden auf hohem Niveau, spielerisch wie sozial
- Angenehme Atmosphäre und ausreichend Platz für Spaß und Humor
- Zielstrebigkeit und Progresswillen
- Klare Struktur und Organisation
- Aktives Gildenleben, inbegriffen Twinkraids und andere Spiele
- Slot- sowie Lootvergabe nach Skill und Nutzen, nicht nach Sympathie


----------



## Chremi (6. November 2015)

push


----------

